# Which Photo is better?



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Which one of these should I blow up the biggest, it will have smaller ones around it. I just cant decide which would have the most impact large. 
You can vote twice, your first fav and your second.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

more


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im leaning towards 2 or 6 I think. Whats funny is they may not be in my top ten favorites, but might look better than some big. Im talking 30x40 at least. 
I love the head shot, but would it be too big and scary?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Can I vote for 2, 3, 4, 7 and 8? 

Depending on the room size and the placement, I don't think the head shot would be too scary at that large of a size. I love that shot!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I like 4 and 6...I don't know if a big face shot would be scary or not? Maybe to kids? lol

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

They are beautiful - I like 4 & 7.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My vote is for no. 8 cause I love their playful nature and if not that one then no. 7 because it isn't so white. Not sure if you can remove that dark rock?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Since you just want one chosen for blowing up with the others around it, I voted for #2 and #4. I think either of those would be great center attraction photos.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

My vote is 4, 7, 2


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I voted for 2 and my second choice is 7, but couldn't figure out how to vote again.  When you get back from dinner you may have more votes than you know what to do with. LOL
Dawna


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

They are all great but I think I like 4 and 2 the best


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I like 2 and 4


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

4 and 8. I voted for 4, but it didn't let me submit a second vote for 8.

Wanda


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I really like #1, but I voted for #3 as a giant print. #7 is nice too!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

My daughter likes #3 also!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I like no four the best! I think if it were blown up it would show the huggly part of the polars off well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted for 4 and 7, but you make it very difficult. they are so beautiful. I like the one of them playing - it reminds of my pups.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow ~ tough choice! But I really think #3, the close up, would have such an impact blown up with the others around it. It doesn't look too scary to me it actually looks sorta soft and cuddly. That one with the other more detailed photos around it would be beautiful! IMO

Honestly though, they are all amazing, you have such a gift Melissa.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I like #1 and #2 best... they just grabbed me right away.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They are all great, but I like 2,4, and 5 the best.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Three is my fav, but I voted for 4 and 6 as well. If you don't go with three, then four is my next favorite. These are amazing shots, Melissa.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I voted for seven and four is my next favorite.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great shots, Melissa!!! 

I love 5 the best, though I see I'm in the minority here. lol Then I also love 2. I really like a couple of others, 8 and the really close face shot, but I can't vote for more than 2!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. I like #7 & #4.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love 7, with the sun shining on them like a spotlight, it is so pretty.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Now yall see my dilemma! And these are not even my total favs, but the large one needs to be horizontal. Im still torn, I am glad some of you like 7. It looks really nice large, because its such a big bear.

Here is my favorite of all time. (below)

And here is the slideshow if anyone has not seen it. 
http://www.melissamillerphotography.net/PolarBears.exe


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the face shot (#3) - I think it will be AMAZING looking blown up big.

But, if that is TOO scary, I'd vote for #4 or #1. What I like about #4 is that they bears are looking to the side - it is unusual and different from other polar bear pics people may have seen in the past. But #1 is a classic, lovable, "Mom with babies" pic - always wonderful!

These are just all fantastic, Melissa!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Which one of these should I blow up the biggest, it will have smaller ones around it. I just cant decide which would have the most impact large.
> You can vote twice, your first fav and your second.


I voted for 4 and 5. They're all nice but those are my favorites.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

They are gorgeous Melissa, you are so gifted! The vertical one is so beautiful too! Without a doubt though...it HAS to be number 3!!! I think it is just incredible!

Jane I love your new signature pic!

Hope you get feeling better soon Melissa, so sorry to hear you're ill.
Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think #4 is awesome!

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow Melissa. When did you take those? Where will these be displayed is it in a gallery or in a home situation. If it is in a gallery I would have the close up #3 as the center shot. In story telling--- the eyes, the emotion, is where it all begins and lead to the other amazing shots. if it is in a home or an office, not to confuse you more... but personally I would keep them all the same size. ha ha ha... I know not what you were asking. I would still put 3 in the center. off topic- but I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yeah- I forgot to say they are breathtaking shots.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

all i can say is ......wow!

4-8-7


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ooh. this is a hard one Melissa....especially for someone like me who is NOT good @ photography! The ones I LIKE are 1,4 & 7.....not sure if those are the best for what you want! Bottom line.....they are all fab!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

Melissa, Did we confuse you even more? :biggrin1: I am starting to like the face shot, but still love #4. Oh..its tough.

What kind of event will this be shown? I mean who is the 'audience'? Kids? Professionals? Eskimos? () That might help narrow it down if you take into consideration what demographic will most likely see it.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I like them all but I would vote for number 2 and number 4!!!! Those are neat pictures!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im going to hang them in the bedroom. One large one with smaller ones beside it. And yes, Im just as confused! hehe


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I voted 3 and 5. 3 is definitely my favorite! I think I chose the two I chose are due to the expression you captured on the faces. You can almost see them thinking. Good luck with your decision. The slide show is amazing!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I vote 4 and 7


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

3, 4, 2 for me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im going to hang them in the bedroom. One large one with smaller ones beside it. And yes, Im just as confused! hehe


WELL.......

Okay, if it was ME, I would stick with a smaller Polar bear pic in the bedroom(blown to be the huge one). I think the face shot might creep me out a bit, especially, if...well you know......it'd be like a really big audience. Jolly Green Bear watchin ya.

Then again, it would probably look kinda cool.

I can see why this is so hard! LOL

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, Kara, you are NO help! HAHA. Im thinking 7 might look really cool big. I may blow up the face one also and just put it somewhere else. 

I have only changed my mind about 10 times.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

3 and 4


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great pics. I can see where you are having a hard time. I voted for #4 and #7.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Melissa, I don't know what your bedroom colors are, but number 7, with the blues might be a bit more calming than the stark white of the other photos. I still like 3, 4 and 6, but maybe they would be better around the color of 7......


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just thinking the same thing Judy said. I think it really depends on the wall color and the rest of your room. Also are you going to frame them or have them like a canvas.
If its a light room #7 would bring some warmth and color, if it is a dark room I think I would say #2. I really like #4 also but something about the laid back look in #2 I find calming.
Good luck and we want pictures when it is done.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

These are going in the Polar Bear bedroom. ( duh! haha) Its all white. I painted the walls white, the ceiling fan is white, the rug is white. The furniture is wood, so its kinda dark as are the floors. The bathroom is...WHITE! 

Im going with seven just because I think it will look better blown up and with other photos around it. Ill take photos of the photos when they come in. 

Canvas Gallery Wraps, so no frames!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa you are too funny, O.K. it’s a white room. I agree #7 will look best in the center. I am not very good decorating with white but they always say to make sure you have texture in the room when doing it. Just an idea off the top of my head would be to maybe make the center canvas thicker or thinner to the wall than the other photos. The center could be .75” and the others 1.5” canvas or visa versa, does that make sense? It would help add texture to the white photos on a white wall. The thicker canvas on the outside will also kind of frame in the larger picture. I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I bet that will be lovely! After hearing your 'room' design, #7 sounds perfect. Yes, please post pics of the finished room! That sounds really cool.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa--
These are all just fabulous!You can not go wrong with any of them!I think I'd blow up Goldie and the 3 bears,and put her on your wall!:hug:

Seriously,they are all very cool-----If I had to pick,I would go with 2,3,4 or 6.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa,
Does everyone who voted get a night stay in the polar bear bedroom? <BG>

Amanda


----------



## uptownbabe (Oct 21, 2007)

For me it is a toss up between #2 and #8


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My 1st choice is #4 then #7. I love that last one you posted Melissa. The cub with the 'one eye' is too cute!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

*Bears*

I like the close up of the bear as the center, as it singularly states the theme and the others that are in groups (except for the one lone bear) would stay together and not get broken up...just a suggestion...


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK Melissa. Did you decide? We want to see the final results and want pics. LOL


----------

